# Rockford Fosgate Punch Subs any good?



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

My friend is planing to buy the P3 subs but not sure if anyone had any good or bad experience with them. 

What are your guys thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

Depends on what your friend is looking for.

I don't have experience (ran P1s years ago) but to get you information I'll ask for more detail. All subs will have good and bad experiences, really depends on expectations, installation and usage.

Is your friend looking for sound quality? SPL? Ability to handle at or above rated power? Output with lower power? Performance in small sealed box? Performance in ported enclosure? Performance in extreme cold (it's a thing - many subs stop moving when it's cold outside, i.e. <10 degrees). Etc.

-Eric


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

My friend is huge fan of Rockford Fosgate subs in general. His looking for SQ as well as SPL. His lives in Orlando, Florida and enclosure would be sealed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

I would not invest in Rockford Fosgate woofers, at least since the mid 90s, however if he is a huge fan of RF you probably wont be able to talk him out of it anyway. However, there are woofers that perform better than RF in every department.. but like I said you'd have a hard time talking me out JL Audio in the car or Sony in the home, and reasonable arguments can certainly be made against both of those brands. Period. That's without even the addressing the differences in price between RF and other brands. If he's bent on RF.. I suggest you just let him have at it!


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

BJG said:


> I would not invest in Rockford Fosgate woofers, at least since the mid 90s, however if he is a huge fan of RF you probably wont be able to talk him out of it anyway. However, there are woofers that perform better than RF in every department.. but like I said you'd have a hard time talking me out JL Audio in the car or Sony in the home, and reasonable arguments can certainly be made against both of those brands. Period. That's without even the addressing the differences in price between RF and other brands. If he's bent on RF.. I suggest you just let him have at it!


Well I finally got him out of the Rockford Fosgate idea. 

Truth be told he is looking around $300 retail for a single 12.

The only ones that come to mind are Alpine, lower end JL Audio that comes to mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Rockford subs are some really underrated subs. They will compete with anything out there for the same price and beat them typically. They always sound good, they almost always take a beating, and they're hugely reliable. 

I would say the alpine type R is about as good as some of the RF stuff, for the money the JL stuff is way worse than RF.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The P2's were a great value. I built a box and did the install for a woman and was surprised. They performed better than winisd suggested.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

FAUEE said:


> Rockford subs are some really underrated subs. They will compete with anything out there for the same price and beat them typically. They always sound good, they almost always take a beating, and they're hugely reliable.
> 
> I would say the alpine type R is about as good as some of the RF stuff, for the money the JL stuff is way worse than RF.


For me I did not like JL with the exception of the W7 lineup. Personally from what I gathered from my vacation in England that is Helix subs sound way better than JL plus the downfall is Helix dealers are scarce in the . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Tell him to get the SI SQL, its exactly what he is looking for.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> Tell him to get the SI SQL, its exactly what he is looking for.


We called Nick more than once but he never picked up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ebrahim said:


> We called Nick more than once but he never picked up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nick is on vacation this week.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Theslaking said:


> I built a box and did the install for a woman and was surprised.


Dude what were you thinking? I've built boxes and done installs for money, weed, a puppy (once), and even as a favor but never for a woman! Money, weed, puppies, and favors all make me happy! Women... few & far between! LOL


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

ckirocz28 said:


> Nick is on vacation this week.


We called him months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ebrahim said:


> We called him months ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, sorry. He does have some health issues, I find you'll get a response pretty quickly from their Facebook page.


----------

